# Boxing out



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

deworthey said:


> Quick question for other residential electricians.
> 
> When boxing out is there a better tool than a hand saw because I'm pretty positive there is an easier way than constant cutting in dry wall and it looking ugly.


 
Multi tool


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Yep. MultiTool.

To me, 'boxing out' means installing all the boxes in new construction, not installing an old-work box.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

Roto zip is my weapon of choice. Multi tool will give you a cleaner look though.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

I use a roto-zip because that is what I have...when it releases the holy ghost like the last 2 roto-zips I bought, it will be replaced with a multi


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Handsaw. I hate the horrible dust cloud that Rotozips make. Besides, most sheetrock cuts like butter nowadays.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I use a shop-vac attachment on my Roto-zip. No dust clouds at all!


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

kbsparky said:


> I use a shop-vac attachment on my Roto-zip. No dust clouds at all!



Cool.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I use a saw.. using a power tool in a closed wall is looking for trouble.. IMO

Too many things can go wrong if you are not careful..

I never thought using a hand saw was "slow".. :no:


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

My dust cover


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Theriot said:


> My dust cover


I'll bet it is fun cutting boxes in with that....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## mikeykcl (May 31, 2012)

I only cut on the forward stroke with a drywall saw. Lift the saw as you retract. The end result will be much cleaner.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

B4T said:


> I use a saw.. using a power tool in a closed wall is looking for trouble.. IMO


And for drilling..... :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> And for drilling..... :laughing:


I used one of them before battery operated tools were on the market..

If I had one or two holes to drill.. it was easier and faster using that with a 12" extension.. :thumbup:


----------



## SVT CAMR (Apr 17, 2012)

Since I bought the milwaukee set it's hackzall for me. hand saw for fine tuning.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Cutting into a finished wall is one thing I never rush.. unless I want to look like a rookie trying to explain my mistake.. :no::no::no:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

B4T said:


> Cutting into a finished wall is one thing I never rush.. unless I want to look like a rookie trying to explain my mistake.. :no::no::no:


Or giving the customer a quad where they wanted a duplex.:whistling2:


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

Recip saw or jab saw

Trying to talk coworker into getting a oscillating tool and/or rotary saw. I also don't call multi-purpose oscillating tools "multi tools" either. Only reason, I call my Leathermans multi-tools and don't want to intermingle the two.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

thoenew said:


> I also don't call multi-purpose oscillating tools "multi tools" either. Only reason, I call my Leathermans multi-tools and don't want to intermingle the two.



I've never seen a leatherman tool with a cord :laughing:


----------

